# 6 year old female cat free to a good home - needs to go due to a new born baby



## SaraWalton66 (Jun 12, 2013)

She is very loving - although she does have a skin condition it is easy treated every 2 weeks to a month - she is litter trained also is a outside cat just at the moment we live in a first floor flat so she can't go out - really needs to be rehoused ASAP - in West Yorkshire


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Why? Cats and babies can do and live together


----------



## SaraWalton66 (Jun 12, 2013)

I know they can just worried plus family and friends don't agree


----------



## Snuggles2012 (Oct 17, 2011)

If she's your cat it's your decision, nothing to do with family and friends.


----------



## SaraWalton66 (Jun 12, 2013)

I know but I'm worried too about her skin condition and fur near the baby - she's basically trapped in this flat ATM which isn't fair on her she's spent most of her life outside feel horrible.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

I cant even believe this is a genuine post tbh.

Well im on bub num 6 and have over 10 adults plus we have kittens never had issues,close bedroom door when baby sleeps ..simple!


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

SaraWalton66 said:


> I know but I'm worried too about her skin condition and fur near the baby - she's basically trapped in this flat ATM which isn't fair on her she's spent most of her life outside feel horrible.


Can be good for childrens health in the future to be round animal fur/particles etc,less likely to get asthma so they say.


----------



## Grace_Lily (Nov 28, 2010)

Sorry but I think the 'must go or PTS' comments are very unfair and cruel on the cat. It's not her fault your circumstances have changed and you wish to rehome her. When you took her on you made a lifetime commitment to her; the least you can do now is spare her a life while you look to rehome her.

Have you contacted your local cats protection league and smaller local charities yet?


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

PTS ... no way ..... I have always had cats around my kids when they were born , they are not a prob imo ... Also have them now , that have been around both my grandaughters who incidently have (infant) eczema/asthma .... without any probs to their health ... Please do not listen to your family .... it is only in extreme cases that cats need to be rehomed due to childrens medical issues ....... Give your cat a chance , she at least deserves that .... so many are given up without a chance , due to the fear of "What might happen " when bubs comes along .... it is not always the right path to follow


----------



## SaraWalton66 (Jun 12, 2013)

I've posted to look for a loving home for her not to get abuse...


----------



## SaraWalton66 (Jun 12, 2013)

We took her on just after Christmas for my partners nan as she could no longer look after her. We took her on while we found her a home she wasn't meant to stay long term.


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

SaraWalton66 said:


> I've posted to look for a loving home for her not to get abuse...


I see no abuse , just helpful advice .... it is hard when you have family on your back , about what is right /wrong where cats and babies are involved ......

But it seems your mind is made up already .... I hope your girl finds a loving forever home .... but i shake my head at ignorance and the ease at which people will discard their pets , at the breath of disgruntled family


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

SaraWalton66 said:


> We took her on just after Christmas for my partners nan as she could no longer look after her. We took her on while we found her a home she wasn't meant to stay long term.


But you did'nt say this in the beginning .... even so can you not manage to keep her Sara ?


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

tincan said:


> I see no abuse , just helpful advice .... it is hard when you have family on your back , about what is right /wrong where cats and babies are involved ......
> 
> But it seems your mind is made up already .... I hope your girl finds a loving forever home .... but i shake my head at ignorance and the ease at which people will discard their pets , at the breath of disgruntled family


Shame I aint got no power that deserves a green.


----------



## SaraWalton66 (Jun 12, 2013)

tincan said:


> But you did'nt say this in the beginning .... even so can you not manage to keep her Sara ?


I live in a first floor one bedroom flat with me, my partner, my kitten, this cat and soon a baby, with my partner working it will be unfair to keep her


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

SaraWalton66 said:


> I live in a first floor one bedroom flat with me, my partner, my kitten, this cat and soon a baby, with my partner working it will be unfair to keep her


Its the pts remark we really don't get you owe it to her to find her a home,pts should not be an option.

Also if you have a kitten,the baby reason is just an excuse you are still going to have a cat round baby.


----------



## SaraWalton66 (Jun 12, 2013)

we love bsh's said:


> Its the pts remark we really don't get you owe it to her to find her a home,pts should not be an option.
> 
> Also if you have a kitten,the baby reason is just an excuse you are still going to have a cat round baby.


I don't want to PTs it's the last option...and yes I'm going to have a kitten but he doesn't have a skin condition plus my friend maybe taking him


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

SaraWalton66 said:


> I don't want to PTs it's the last option...and yes I'm going to have a kitten but he doesn't have a skin condition plus my friend maybe taking him


Pet for a day, im out..


----------



## SaraWalton66 (Jun 12, 2013)

She isn't a pet for a day!...you don't see how much it is hurting me and my partner having to give her away...she has a skin condition which makes her hair fall out in big chunks!...she has a rash all over her body which means when it scaps dead skin falls off!...would you want that around your children....my health advisers have concerns too...but I don't see why I should explain myself to someone like you...!...all I am trying to do is find her a home!...if you don't like my comments then do the grown up thing and leave!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I'm sorry you find yourself in a difficult position. I still do not see why you need to rehome your cat in such a hurry, though I assume you have been trying to find a home for her since she came to you. If she has been living indoors since you took her from your nan's she is probably used to it by now and I feel an older cat indoors is far less trouble than a young kitten. I fail to see what your partner working has to do with the situation. 
I am not trying to persuade you to keep her but I cannot believe that a vet would pts a cat under such circumstances. Contact your local Cats' Protection or cat shelter to see if they can help. If you are continuing to advertise to rehome I also suggest that you do not say that she is free - I shudder to think what might happen to any animal offered free.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

SaraWalton66 said:


> She is very loving -* although she does have a skin condition it is easy treated every 2 weeks to a month *- she is litter trained also is a outside cat just at the moment we live in a first floor flat so she can't go out - really needs to be rehoused ASAP otherwise she will have to be put to sleep - in Wakefield West Yorkshire


Can I ask what this skin condition is that worries you so much,I find this quite sad that you could even consider PTS if you cant rehome her.
Babies and cats can and do get along absolutely fine,infact I think children brought up with animals have an advantage over their peers who dont .


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

I do hope for your baby's sake he/she is born completely perfect and blemish free.


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

SaraWalton66 said:


> She is very loving - although she does have a skin condition it is easy treated every 2 weeks to a month - she is litter trained also is a outside cat just at the moment we live in a first floor flat so she can't go out - really needs to be rehoused ASAP otherwise she will have to be put to sleep - in Wakefield West Yorkshire


Lovely. So you will kill the cat because of 'skin condition' - one that is easily treated, according to you?!



SaraWalton66 said:


> She isn't a pet for a day!...you don't see how much it is hurting me and my partner having to give her away...she has a skin condition which makes her hair fall out in big chunks!...she has a rash all over her body which means when it scaps dead skin falls off!...would you want that around your children....my health advisers have concerns too...but I don't see why I should explain myself to someone like you...!...all I am trying to do is find her a home!...if you don't like my comments then do the grown up thing and leave!


Get a bloody hoover! When all this skin falls off with big clumps of fur, you can just switch it on and hoover it up - problem solved.

Are you getting a sphynx kitten then? That's the only cat I can think of that _won't_ be shedding fur around your new baby.

Oh - and that 'someone like you' that you so politely referred to - she is a (registered) breeder, has 5 children and one on the way - I would guess, *she*, more than anyone, would know what its like to have cats, kittens _and_ babies all at the same time.

If you want your cat to end up as bait for dog fighting (or whatever else), you carry on advertising it as 'free to a good home' -reality is, thats what happens to a lot of 'free to a good home' pets - whether its cats or dogs, they end up as bait.

Really hope you are homechecking whoever you decide to offload your inconvenient cat to.


----------



## crispycat (Apr 2, 2013)

when my 1st child was born we lived in a tiny 1 bedroom flat - with a cat -it was actually my baby who had a "horrible skin condition" and various other reactions - to us our cat was considered a family member as much as our baby - doctors and health workers all too easily getting rid of pets as it saves them a bit of time and hassle too having to educate their clients - in our case we had tests done, researched allergies loads - 2nd child also have allergies - we have got "rid" of neither cats nor babies and although we have to take certain precautions everyone lives happily together.

Please try to have a think about this as none of the reasons you have mentioned so far require rehoming a cat - rescues are overflowing and really PTS a healthy cat should not be an option - really shame on a vet who does


----------



## SaraWalton66 (Jun 12, 2013)

Hope your all happy about how much you have upset me with your posts must make your day!...all I wanted to do was to find her a loving home!..

1- I've put free to a good home cuz people like you lot would say I just want money if I put a price on her!.
2- it's not fair to put a price on any living thing.
3- how would you lot like having health visitors, doctors, midwifes, social workers breathing down your necks about the dead skin and fur from the animal.
4- I'm a first time mum and I'm a very poorly woman and the hairs make me poorly so can't image what it's going to do to my unborn son. 
5- why can't you all see getting rid of her is crushing me and my partner?.
6- we only took her on cuz of my partners 80 year old nan moved away and the person she left we with was on her way to put her to sleep! 
7- we have tried every way of rehousing her since jan.
8- the kitten we have has already got a new home to plus he is just about to turn a year and I have had him since he was born which was before we found out I was pregnant.
9- with my partner working and after the baby is born I'm having a very horrible surgery I am not going to have the time or energy to look after a poorly animal as well as me and my son!
10- the flat I live in has 3 rooms bedroom, bathroom and living room/ kitchen I don't find it fair that she will have to be trapped in the bathroom cuz she won't be able to go in the bedroom due to my baby sleeping, can't go into the kitchen/living room cuz that's where my family's food is made and we can't have fur in food, so she will be stuck in the bathroom which isn't fair on her!
11- hope your all happy that you have sat and upset a 36 week pregnant woman!...


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

SaraWalton66 said:


> Hope your all happy about how much you have upset me with your posts must make your day!...all I wanted to do was to find her a loving home!..
> 
> 1- I've put free to a good home cuz people like you lot would say I just want money if I put a price on her!.
> 2- it's not fair to put a price on any living thing.
> ...


I hope you realise just how much YOU have upset all the animal lovers on here by threatening to put to sleep your beautiful cat just because you are pregnant. My grandchildren were raised from birth in my house with three cats and a dog; it just takes a little extra care, that's all.

Do you see health visitors before you give birth nowadays? Didn't in my day, so I won't argue the point. As to social workers, why are they involved? Have you had problems in the past?

Please try Cats Protection and any other animal sanctuaries you can find - you can look them up on Google. She certainly deserves a better home.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

SaraWalton66 said:


> Hope your all happy about how much you have upset me with your posts must make your day!...all I wanted to do was to find her a loving home!..
> 
> 1- I've put free to a good home cuz people like you lot would say I just want money if I put a price on her!.
> 2- it's not fair to put a price on any living thing.
> ...


this is what happens to animals given away for free whether they are dogs, cats, rabbits, guinea pigs etc etc. this is why we say ''DO NOT GIVE ANIMALS AWAY FOR FREE'' and i've seen far worse than this example!!!!
http://[URL=http://s1240.photobucket.com/user/bsjlmb/media/download_zpsf27762fb.jpg.html]


----------



## HoneyFern (Aug 27, 2009)

My cat has a skin condition where her skin gets red sore and flakey if left untreated (stress dermatitis). I'd only had her just over a year when I found out I was pregnant but it didn't even cross my mind to rehome her, in fact I officially adopted her (I took her on as a foster). My baby is now 9 months old and there are no issues with her and the cat.

Sadly there are so many cats looking for homes, having a baby is not really a valid reason for rehoming a cat. I work in rescue and while I was pregnant three cats were brought in by pregnant women for rehoming and not one of them could look me in the eye - I was looking after 60+ cats and they wanted rid of their one ut:


----------



## rox666 (May 22, 2012)

You're obviously intent on re-homing the cat so please please please be very careful about where you home her to. As others have said "free to good home" is very risky and as you cared enough about the cat in the first place to take her on then I hope you will thoroughly vet the home that she goes to.

Have you tried Yorkshire Cat Rescue - they are up in your neck of the woods and may be able to take her.

Yorkshire Cat Rescue

Whilst you say it is not fair on the cat to keep her in a one bed flat, it is far less fair to send her off to an unknown fate so please try and get her in at a proper registered rescue.


----------



## Velcro (May 20, 2013)

SaraWalton66 said:


> I know but I'm worried too about her skin condition and fur near the baby - she's basically trapped in this flat ATM which isn't fair on her she's spent most of her life outside feel horrible.


I managed with a cat and a baby and mine has a skin condition too

Oh and when I was between homes the first 3 months I had had my kid, my friend had her as my mum had two dogs. There's always a way if you work at it.

Same old story, though, have kids ditch the pets.

Appalling attitude

Edit* don't ask for money ask for a donation and give it to a shelter it's people like you that have shelters full. Good luck with your kitten. I'm sure that will be up for rehoming as well, once you realise kittens have sharp little claws and that shock horror cats and kittens tend to moult.


----------



## ShelybellyandTeamC (Dec 13, 2011)

Ahh the typical I'm having a baby excuse. 

I'm not going to make many friends with this comment but I wonder what type of parents people like this will make if they are quiet happy to throw away one living creature for another. 

I wonder if when this baby has a sibling a parent forum will have the following thread started 

Toddler free to go home, I need to rehome due to having a new baby and I am worried my toddler may scratch, bite, punch, slap my new baby.  

Personally I find the mentality pathetic


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

SaraWalton66 said:


> I live in a first floor one bedroom flat with me, my partner, my kitten, this cat and soon a baby, with my partner working it will be unfair to keep her


Kitten...is the kitten to be rehomed too? If the cat was an outdoor cat and suddenly indoor with a kitten, my guess is that the skin condition is stress-related...nothing that would harm a baby.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

SaraWalton66 said:


> I don't want to PTs it's the last option...and yes I'm going to have a kitten but he doesn't have a skin condition plus my friend maybe taking him


 Skin condition won't affect a baby.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Sarah...most skin conditions are allergies or stress related...what does the vet think is wrong with her skin? My 16-year old cat has had an allergic skin condition for years which flares up now and again; it is treated easily and at reasonable expense with a course of Prednisolone tablets. If the scratching gets bad, he wears a lampshade on his head. 
When you were advised not to give your cat away for free, it was because we know that on some particular sites, free pets (from people like yourself who think it is not right to charge) are snapped up by people who want to use them for dog-baiting. Free cats, old dogs etc. So please DO be careful where you advertise her. If you could get her on a waiting list for a charity would be your best bet..many are full at present as it is the kitten season. Good luck.


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

I don´t know to what point we should try to get the OP to stay with the cat when she evidently doesn´t want to listen or educate herself about pregnancy and cats. She isn´t going to treat the cat well should the cat stay on out of guilt, so the best thing would be to hope you find a very loving home for your cat where her skin problem isn´t a problem.


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

How would your partner's nan feel if she knew her beloved cat was ditched because of a skin condition you claim is so easy to treat?
And if so, why hasn't it been cured yet?

Oh yes, you never meant to keep her, that is true, but you did take on a kitten you will be dumping just as easily. When you take on a pet, you take on a responsibility to care for it. For the rest of its natural life, not just till you have a baby. They are living creatures, for goodness sake, not plush toys.

By all means, get rid of the cats, you don't have what it takes to have pets.
But don't give them away to people like yourselves, make sure they go to someone who will go to the lengths the poor cats deserve to make them happy, healthy, well-cared for pets.

Christ, I do hope you are a troll, for I truly despair of humanity when I read posts like yours. All you have given us is lame excuses, you haven't shown a shred of proof you truly care about their wellbeing. Crocolile tears is all I see in all your posts, you are feeling extremely sorry for yourself, while you should be sorry for the poor cats, especially your OH's nan's cat. Hasn't she been through enough over the past 6 months?


----------



## j4nfr4n (Mar 10, 2013)

Jiskefet said:


> How would your partner's nan feel if she knew her beloved cat was ditched because of a skin condition you claim is so easy to treat?
> And if so, why hasn't it been cured yet?
> 
> Oh yes, you never meant to keep her, that is true, but you did take on a kitten you will be dumping just as easily. When you take on a pet, you take on a responsibility to care for it. For the rest of its natural life, not just till you have a baby. They are living creatures, for goodness sake, not plush toys.
> ...


WELL SAID:ihih:


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

SaraWalton66 said:


> *I live in a first floor one bedroom flat with me, my partner, my kitten*, this cat and soon a baby, with my partner working it will be unfair to keep her





SaraWalton66 said:


> I don't want to PTs it's the last option...and yes *I'm going to have a kitten* but he doesn't have a skin condition plus my friend maybe taking him


Which is it - you already live in your flat with the kitten, or you're going to get a kitten?



SaraWalton66 said:


> I know they can just worried plus family and friends don't agree


So you want to kill a cat because your friends and family 'don't agree'?



SaraWalton66 said:


> 1- I've put free to a good home cuz people like you lot would say I just want money if I put a price on her!.


People like who lot? People that care about the pets they get? People that dont care what their friends and family think, as long as they know in their hearts they are doing the best for their pets? People that actually take some responsibility for the pets they take on? Is that who you mean by 'you lot'?



SaraWalton66 said:


> 2- it's not fair to put a price on any living thing.


Maybe not - but it sure weeds out people that want a free animal for nothing more than bait.



SaraWalton66 said:


> 3- how would you lot like having health visitors, doctors, midwifes, social workers breathing down your necks about the dead skin and fur from the animal.


I had pet rats and a rabbit when my son was born. The Dr, midwife and HV had no problems at all. I've never had a SW involved in my life, and can't see why I would have been assigned one because of a pet.



SaraWalton66 said:


> 4- I'm a first time mum and I'm a very poorly woman and the hairs make me poorly so can't image what it's going to do to my unborn son.


Lots of people that are first time mums also have pets. They don't go onto a public forum and state they will kill their animals. If the hairs make you that poorly why did get/think about getting another kitten?



SaraWalton66 said:


> 5- why can't you all see getting rid of her is crushing me and my partner?.


Because in your very first post you say you will have her put to sleep because you are pregnant. Your first post shows no compassion or feeling for the cat at all. (Although you have now edited it to take out the bit where you said she will be put to sleep if you cant rehome her).



SaraWalton66 said:


> 6- we only took her on cuz of my partners 80 year old nan moved away and the person she left we with was on her way to put her to sleep!


 So why do you think you are any different? Why take her on if you are going to do the exact same thing?



SaraWalton66 said:


> 7- we have tried every way of rehousing her since jan.


 You might have been better finding out what is causing her skin condition, and treating it. Instead you have got/are thinking of getting another kitten. Although you did say her skin condition was very easy to treat, so why its suddenly such a huge problem I don't know.



SaraWalton66 said:


> 8- the kitten we have has already got a new home to plus he is just about to turn a year and I have had him since he was born which was before we found out I was pregnant.


 How have you had him since he was born - did you have another cat that got pregnant? What happened to the mum cat? I am also confused as in one post you say you have a kitten, and in another you say you have a kitten living with you.



SaraWalton66 said:


> 9- with my partner working and after the baby is born I'm having a very horrible surgery I am not going to have the time or energy to look after a poorly animal as well as me and my son!


 Doesn't your partner get paternity leave? He doesn't have to take it immediately - it might be better if he schedules it with your surgery. This might be useful for you https://www.gov.uk/paternity-pay-leave/leave
And you said she has a skin condition that is easily treated, so how is she poorly?



SaraWalton66 said:


> 10- the flat I live in has 3 rooms bedroom, bathroom and living room/ kitchen I don't find it fair that she will have to be trapped in the bathroom cuz she won't be able to go in the bedroom due to my baby sleeping, can't go into the kitchen/living room cuz that's where my family's food is made and we can't have fur in food, so she will be stuck in the bathroom which isn't fair on her!


So where has she been living since January? Surely you have prepared food since then, and you have'nt mentioned that shes been shut in the bathroom all that time. If you have prepared food since you've had her, while she has been in your flat, why does it matter when your baby is born? The baby will be on breast or bottle milk anyway, so no chance of hair getting in his food for at least 6 months. If he's breast fed its obvious why it couldn't happen, and if hes bottle fed, you steralise the bottles, makes them up and put them in the fridge ready for when you need them. Just basic hygiene rules of wiping down ad cleaning before you prepare the food will suffice.



SaraWalton66 said:


> 11- hope your all happy that you have sat and upset a 36 week pregnant woman!...


I doubt anyone is 'happy' if they have upset you. I can't quite see where the '36 week pregnant' comment comes in, unless you are looking for sympathy?


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Closing this as it is just going around in circles and getting a little abusive.


----------

